# Jaquay lake?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Anyone know if you can fish or know anything about Jaquay Lake (sometimes calle Jaquay resevoir) in Columbia Station.? Looks a bit private just wondering.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

i learned to fish there as a kid along with the swimming hole across jaquay rd and the creek that feeds jaquay lake---late 50's

the main part was bought by the navy? for deep water research?---i think it change hands since---but definitely private


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks, I should have figured that. Just been looking around the area on these sattelite maps, and it caught my attention. So did Kipton reservoir...


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i never heard of it but will be glad to try in some time if it is public


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

i do remember that on the south side---you could cast as far as you could (50 ft cuz i was just a kid with junk equipment) and your line ended up straight down in front of you---deeeep--my secretary said they were doing dive training there----i fished kipton with a fly rod (70's)and when i went back to find it a guy at the gas station said the drained it?---never went back


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

there are 3 ponds there and are all private the old park has houses in front of it now the one next to it is all fenced up noe and no tresspassings everywhere we used to swim it the old part when the park closed now it is private too and across the street is the "diving" area you are talking about im not sure what goes on there but iy has a high fence there and cameras every where


----------

